# What do you think about Mustangs?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think they are great horses. I've been able to work with some, but never owned one myself. Once I graduate college and have my practice going I hope to adopt one.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Each one is an individual. I adopted 2 at the same time. One gentled down very quickly and was very mellow - unfortunately I lost him early on due to colic. The 2nd one was a wild little thing and he took forever to gentle down. After 2 years I had him where he could be caught, lead, basic ground work, and loaded on a trailer, but still no one on his back. 2 mustangs, 2 completely different personalities.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have also dreamed about owning a mustang.... looked into one before I got my first horse but decided I wasn't ready to break my first horse so I just got an ex-racer instead, broke to ride but I would be able to retrain.

I will get one someday =] just like I'll get my Walker. A Mustang is on my "breed to own" list. good luck and congrats on finishing your army time and I must say, Thanks for being brave enough to enroll in the army, I know I couldn't.


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

We adopted a BLM mustang from the prison program here in colorado and are very very happy with him. He was adopted as green broke but we were riding him bareback within the week he is very gentle and has good manners. They are not all the same I have a friend who has 3 mustangs from the same program 2 are great trained easily and 1 is very special and difficult. 
this is Rooster our mustang


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have got 2 mustangs that I absolutely love. Most everyone has seen pix of Dobe and Koda. I am unable to load any right now because my stupid computer is being difficult. Dobe was completely wild when we got him and within just a few weeks, I was riding and working cattle on him. He has taken to hard work very well and thrived when my brother borrowed him to work in a feed lot. Now, 4 years later, he is extremely broke but is not husband friendly. Very alert and active. He tends to be overly agressive with the other animals around the barn and loves being the alpha. Koda on the other hand had been handled a little as a yearling but had no real training when I got him as a 5 year old; no leading, loading, farrier, vet, etc. I started him last August and he only has maybe 60 rides at this point. He is really broke and is husband friendly. No spooks, and is just a big lover. 2 completely different personalities but both great horses. I prefer mustangs above any other breed because they are almost a combination of all the good points of many breeds from QH to draft to TB.

Wow, sorry for the ramble but I LOVE Mustangs and that is the only breed I will ever buy again.

There are pix of both in my barn and more pix on this site in the folders labeled with their names.
http://s551.photobucket.com/albums/ii462/smrobs/


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Koda is gorgeous! 

I would love to own a mustang one day. I just checked out some of the ones on the online adoption site, and they're beautiful!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

i am with smrobs and am in love with the mustangs. i have a gelding that i got when he was a late yearling and pretty much trained him from teh ground up, although he was domestic bred. he has the best head on his shoulders.. probably better than the seasoned horses at my barn. he's been a little slow to train, but that's prob because im learning with him and he gets bored easily. they are very headstrong and loyal.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I love em I think they are probably the most versatile breed of horses they can do anything and everything and be good at it. We had a 9 yr old mustang gelding his last owner let him suffer with pneumonia for months before dumping him at a sale where I got him, cost a small fortune and about a year of letting him take it easy before he finally was fit enough to ride. He was as bomb proof as a horse could get..the kids rode him all over everywhere saddled, bareback, doubles, I lead little kids around on him he loved all the attention..then he was stolen! 
On the other hand we have Jazz which has a lot of mustang traits but I think she is a cross with what I don't know lol. 
She is a handful to say the least but incredibly smart, not afraid of anything no matter how big it is, don't have a bit of spook in her. She's an extremely easy keeper never lame never sick but she is stubborn as the day is long. She is different from the other horses, hard to explain but there is definitely something different about her mannerisms almost primitive in nature. 
e


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Whipple said:


> Koda is gorgeous!
> 
> I would love to own a mustang one day. I just checked out some of the ones on the online adoption site, and they're beautiful!


Thank you!! He is one of those horses that is just so ugly that they are pretty. I may be selling him soon to a friend's wife. I just don't have time to keep him ridden between John and Prissy needing training. Plus, as much as I love him, Dobe is my main man. 

I wish you luck in getting one someday. If you have the resources to train one yourself, it is very rewarding. However, I have seen lots of ads for broke mustangs and there are programs that adopt out green broke youngsters now like the prison program that roosterdo was talking about.


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

:lol:I have a brumby or so we are pretty sure shes a brumby and I love her but shes full on and loves to run some times wants to gallop so much that she'll just step side way roll her eyes or do a half or full rear but shes is the only one i know her name is angel:twisted: and she is evil lol but I love her


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

sorry it's huge


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I would LOVE a mustang! I dream about it! Its the fact they are wild and so unique looking, I would get one


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I have nothing against mustangs, in fact they are or at least should be one of the easiest keeper and most rugged horse in the world. Australia's Brumby and the South America's Criollo are in the same boat. I also feel unless the owner knows what they are doing they ave no business get, unless there is a veteran horseman close by to help. I know some people adopt them to have as a pasture detoration, and that is their choice.

I feel I am one of those people as of day without any business owning one.


----------



## McGregor Ranch (May 7, 2009)

I would actually suggest for the first time "mustanger" to buy one that is already gentled and titled (if looking to go the BLM route). Too many people adopt and get frustrated and then end up with a horse that has just not been handled pretty much at all, and they give it away to someone else a few years later (I have taken in 3 BLM mustangs in the last year because of this). It's kind of like not buying a weanling for your first horse. However, that being said I have seen exceptions to that rule. I know a young girl that competes in 4-h with her mustangs whose parents adopted a BLM mustang mare for her and she did all the gentling and training herself, and it was her first horse. But, she is a very determined young lady, and she kept at it. 

I personally really like mustangs but realize that they should not be adopted by everyone. I was at a BLM adoption last year and you wouldn't believe the number of people adopting that admitted to not having or having very little horse experience, it was kind of scary!


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

McGregor Ranch said:


> I personally really like mustangs but realize that they should not be adopted by everyone. I was at a BLM adoption last year and you wouldn't believe the number of people adopting that admitted to not having or having very little horse experience, it was kind of scary!



I find it shocking that people with little to no horse experience would decide to undertake the gentling and training of a WILD horse as their first endeavor in the world of horse ownership. I'm sure it was that nice, cheap $125 price tag that brought them to the auction though. Let's just hope that some of them enlisted a trainer to work with them, and that no one gets hurt. I don't think people understand how potentially dangerous a wild horse can be if they don't have any experience with even domestic horses. I've always wanted one, and after years and years of lessons, horse ownership, and training young horses I FINALLY feel that I'll be ready to undertake the gentling of a Mustang. Even than I still plan on bringing in a professional trainer to help me with the saddle breaking of mine once I finally adopt one though.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

draftlover 215, I agree with you wholeheartedly. I know some prisons have used gentling mustangs as part of their system of rehabilitation. But even that would make me. would lend me to wonder how good is the training,that the mustangs get at said prison. In my mind that isstill not good enough for a first time horse owner or very green rider.


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with you Kentucky. I have heard amazing things about the prison programs and that the horses come out very well behaved. I also feel it's wonderful that those men get a chance to be rehabilitated through working with horses. However, those Mustangs do still come out of the program needing finishing, and green horse + green rider = disaster. At least in my opinion that's what it means. I think if the first time horse owner is an experienced rider that any green horse, Mustang or domestic, is a fine first choice...but an inexperienced rider should have an experienced first horse to help them learn and grow as an equestrian.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

Kentucky, believe it or not but the prison system has some AMAZING horses come out of it, they have a paid trainer there at all times but these horses get attention and worked EVERYDAY with very very few breaks. also it can turn these peoples thoughts completely around. 

if they aren't ready to be released by the trainer, they are kept longer and worked until they are ready to go.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you, I didn't know excalty how the prison program worked. 

green rider + green horse = black and blue


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

I beleive it takes a patient and experienced hand to gain one's trust. I have a friend who adopts them and does well, but it takes a certain special touch to train a well rounded one. That's my experience anyway.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

Kentucky said:


> green rider + green horse = black and blue


an experience rider + spooked horse can = black and blue :lol:
I'm sure we've all been there

but yeah, would never be a good idea to pair a green rider with a green horse, although some people don't realize that :-x


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

McGregor Ranch said:


> I would actually suggest for the first time "mustanger" to buy one that is already gentled and titled (if looking to go the BLM route). Too many people adopt and get frustrated and then end up with a horse that has just not been handled pretty much at all, and they give it away to someone else a few years later (I have taken in 3 BLM mustangs in the last year because of this).


Exactly. That is how I ended up with both of mine. Dobe got into the habit of charging the person who would enter the pen because the original owners would go in the pen, then as soon as he faced up and stepped toward them, they would get scared and run. He ended up making a game of it and reacted badly the first time he tried it with me and I didn't run. :shock:

Koda, on the other hand, was sent to a professional trainer as a 3 year old and that trainer sent him back with the label "untrainable". He stood in a pasture for 2 years until I got him as an unbroken 5 year old. Then I didn't have the chance to work with him until he was 6.

I was fortunate to have the experience (and possibly stupidity) to break and train them myself. Although my Dad was closeby if I had any problems or questions.

I have decided that Mustangs are all I will ever buy in the future. 
:shock: OMG, I have become a breed snob. LOL:wink:


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I have decided that Mustangs are all I will ever buy in the future.
> :shock: OMG, I have become a breed snob. LOL:wink:


Uh-oh. What are we going to do with you now?! Next thing you know you'll be running around, lifting horses manes, checking for freeze brands and scoffing at them if they don't have one. LOL


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

draftlover215 said:


> Uh-oh. What are we going to do with you now?! Next thing you know you'll be running around, lifting horses manes, checking for freeze brands and scoffing at them if they don't have one. LOL


 
 UUMMMMMM, too late.....:lol::lol::lol::lol: LOL


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Audra0729 said:


> but yeah, would never be a good idea to pair a green rider with a green horse, although some people don't realize that :-x


I don't agree with 'never'.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I WAS a green rider with a yearling (who is now 3....oh and a mustang) and he has turned out beautifully, a little on the chunky side lol according to the vet, but it's going wonderfully. when I need help when I hit the wall, i ask for help. I took lessons on a different horse, and took what I learned and transferred it to my guy. yes it's not always a good idea with green and green, but in my case it was meant to be lol


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmmm, I don't know much about mustangs, other than they are trying to do away with them. Pffft. What are their body styles like? Do they get very tall, or do they vary just like any breed of horse?

I commend you all for helping them out - without caring horse people, who knows where they would end up. 
The Horse: Mustang Ranch Operator Surrenders Animals

draftlover: *salute*


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

mustangs are usually tiny maturing about 14-15.1hh, however, kiger mustangs tend to mature as tall as 16+hh. they are very hearty and have EXCELLENT feet. Most are easy keepers. They can tend to have some conformation flaws, but they make up for it in spirit. they have lower set tails as well.


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Shawneen: *returns salute* Are you stationed in Iraq with the military or a civilian contractor?


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

agreed with free spirited, I understand that it does work out sometimes. I was a semi-green rider on a mare who hadn't been ridden in YEARS, so she was considered green, it worked out becuase I was stubborn and didn't let her walk all over me. but I also know that more than it does, it doesn't. the green horses are more challenging and WILL make a better rider out of a green rider, but as you said, you asked for help, some riders don't because they want to show off.

I'm glad it worked out for you, as it did me. but I witnessed a NASTY fall of a young green rider, around 12-13 off a green horse. she was in a "lesson" when it happened..... the instructor has royally screwed that horse up now. she wasn't ready to ride a green horse, let alone be allowed by the instructor to BUY one. she wasn't allowed by the instructor to ride MY horse because he was an "ex-racer" (her main lesson horse is an ex racer.... hmmm?)

all in all my horse is safer and more level headed than the POA was..... they are the same age.



so I just depends on the rider and how smart they are. I retract my previous statement of "never" and change it to, "you shouldn't always pair the two together".


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok... I've been reading more about the 3 Strikes Ranch nightmare and I have inquired about adopting one of them from the Zuma Rescue.

Can you experienced Mustang owners tell me how the adoption process works? I know these rescuse have their hands full with the Mustangs that came from this ranch. I would like to help as much as I can - I would take all of them if I could.


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

Personaly I love them! I own two (see barn). They are sweet and inteligent. The mare in my barn was wild when I get her and is now a pretty nice horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Shawneen said:


> Ok... I've been reading more about the 3 Strikes Ranch nightmare and I have inquired about adopting one of them from the Zuma Rescue.
> 
> Can you experienced Mustang owners tell me how the adoption process works? I know these rescuse have their hands full with the Mustangs that came from this ranch. I would like to help as much as I can - I would take all of them if I could.


I understand that feeling completely, I want to bring them all home. As for the adoption process, that is one area where I can't help you. Both of mine were adopted by other people and then I bought from them. You will probably just have to ask them how the process works.  GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

My first horse is a 14 y/o BLM mustang that has been broke to ride. He's a handful, smart, snotty, tough, he eats a TON! He'll test and test and test you. I love him but I think I'd trade him for an easier horse if one came along.


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Shawneen - Go to www.blm.gov/adoptahorse That is the Bureau of Land Management's website for mustang adoption. It outlines all of the specific requirements you need to meet to adopt a mustang. 

Mostly, it's the facility & trailer you pick the horse up in that they are concerned about. You need to have a 20x20 enclosure made of wood plank or pipe fencing attached to a shelter (either a 12x12 stall or run-in with a roof and at least two sides) so that the horse has free access to shelter. The fences need to be a minimum of 6 feet tall for unbroken horses, 5 feet tall for yearlings and gentled horses - no electric fence, no barbed wire, no mesh fencing. You're going to need to draw a map of where you barn is from the nearest highway and draw a map of the placement of the shelter and enclosure on the adoption application for them. Then, a BLM representative will call you to discuss your facility arrangement, if you are financially stable enough to responsibly care for a horse etc. They also ask for the dimensions on your trailer which they also have specific requirements for. IE. no two horse divided or one horse trailer, trailers must be stock type trailers with adequate ventilation, skid proof flooring and covered. Stock trailers with slant load dividers that can be removed MAY be considered...their pretty specific about what they want in a trailer which annoys me simply because I'm going to be searching forever to buy the right one but I know it's in the best interest of the horses. That's all I can remember off the top of my head. The website will give you more specifics.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I'll read up on it. Zuma got back to me and just told me to come out and see them when I get home. Just a short jaunt from Alabama to Nebraska, just to get some info LOL Oh well, we'll see what happens.


----------



## maureenb (Feb 4, 2009)

Mustangs are symbols of freedom and the American west. A true honor and treasure to own one I'm sure.


----------



## NokotaWildHeart (May 27, 2009)

Mustangs are great. I have never owned one but I have worked and studied the breeds of mustangs out there. The mustangs I have worked with are all different, some are rough, sweet or just wild. They take time and alot of patience, but one you gain it, that bond and trust will always be there. The plus size is that they are good keepers and if you live near the area they grew up, they will now the land. Did you know that mustangs actually are more then one breed?


----------

